# Como obtener 220v DC?



## nico delmar (Dic 3, 2010)

Ante todo, disculpenme si la pregunta es muy tonta.

necesito obtener 220vdc (mas o menos): con un puente rectificador y un cap de filto ya está?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 3, 2010)

Para tener 220 DC, necesitás una AC de aproximadamente 155 volts. El resto dependerá de la corriente, tipo de aplicación, momentos de máximo consumo etc.


----------



## crimson (Dic 3, 2010)

No nico, si a la tensión alterna de  red domiciliaria la rectificás y le ponés capacitor de filtro vas a obtener 310V, porque se va a cargar al valor de pico, (220 x raíz de 2) y si toma mucha corriente esta tensión tiende a descender. Por otro lado necesitás la precaución de poner el neutro a masa, sino te pega un patadón y hay riesgo de vida. Lo ideal es usar un transformador separador, un rectificador, un filtro y algún tipo de regulador, para mantener la tensión constante. Saludos C


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 3, 2010)

lo sospechaba . . . gracias por la desburrada.

me pregunto entonces como realizar esta alimentacion aqui que la tension de red es 220



los 12Vac los consigo facil, el tema es el resto . . . en la imagen tiene un duplicador de voltaje para llegar hasta los 210 . . .

y conseguir un transformador de 12v a 120v no lo veo muy probable


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2010)

nico delmar dijo:


> l.....y conseguir un transformador de 12v a 120v no lo veo muy probable


No, pero si puedes conseguir un transformador de 24 a 220Vca, como lo vas a alimentar con la mitad de tensión (12Vca), a la salida también consigues la mitad (220/2 Vca)

¿ Se puede conocer que cosa estas queriendo hacer ?


----------



## mcrven (Dic 3, 2010)

nico delmar dijo:


> ... conseguir un transformador de 12v a 120v no lo veo muy probable



No entiendo porqué hacen tantas suposiciones.

Esos transformadores son de lo más común y corriente.

Por otro lado, si tú línea de alimentación es de 220V AC, solo tienes que rectificar con un solo diodo - a media onda - y un capacitor bastante grande según la corriente que pretendes derivar.
Si lo quieres aislado de la línea sólo debes conseguir un trafo de 220VAC primario a 220VAC secundario. Watios según V X I.

Si tu línea es de 120VAC entonces, trafo de 120VAC a 220VAC. Mismo método de rectificación.

Saludos:

P.D.: Sólo los alemanes dicen: Para qué hacerlo tan simple... Si lo puedes complicar a la n.
Recuerden el valor de la simpleza.


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No, pero si puedes conseguir un transformador de 24 a 220Vca, como lo vas a alimentar con la mitad de tensión (12Vca), a la salida también consigues la mitad (220/2 Vca)



inteligente solucion. los de 220/24 son mas comunes.



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se puede conocer que cosa estas queriendo hacer ?



alimentar este circuito valvular, con algunas modificaciones como control de ganancia y tono.





mcrven dijo:


> Esos transformadores son de lo más común y corriente.



resulta que aqui no los consigo . . .



mcrven dijo:


> sólo debes conseguir un trafo de 220VAC primario a 220VAC secundario.



esa es otra solucion, una transformador separador, rectificado media onda



mcrven dijo:


> Recuerden el valor de la simpleza.



la simpleza es belleza, lo se.


----------



## crimson (Dic 3, 2010)

Se me ocurre usar dos transformadores, uno de 220 a 9 y uno de 12 a 220V comunes, de radiograbador, de 300 o 500 mA, la relación entre elloos hace que obtengamos a la salida una VCC cercana a 220V. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2010)

Lo de acoplar transformadores a través de secundarios convertidos en primarios no me gusta mucho que digamos.

Por que no analizas de conseguir un transformador de entrada 220V y salida 24-0-24V unos 250mA, que es un valor común y comercial, a la salida le colocas un multiplicador de tensión (x 4), se supone que consigas unos 200Vcc y como la corriente es muy baja te podría funcionar.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo de acoplar transformadores a través de secundarios convertidos en primarios no me gusta mucho que digamos.



Es evidente que lo que buscan con esa configuración es incrementar el nivel de aislamiento galvánico.

Particularmente no le veo la necesidad. Yo diría que con un solo trafo es más que suficiente, como ya lo posteé antes.

Otra solución sería mandar a hacer los trafos, pero me luce que es demasiado costosa, siendo que con un trafo solo, de 220V/220V es más que suficiente.

FOGONAZO: Lindo gorrito. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 3, 2010)

Gracias Black Tiger1954, crimson, Fogonazo, mcrven 
su ayuda es invaluable

acabo de encontrar algo de mi reciclaje que me va a servir y mucho





con esos 120Vac rectificando mas el duplicador de tension llego a los 210Vdc.

Cuando termine el proyecto lo posteo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

nico delmar dijo:


> .....acabo de encontrar algo de mi reciclaje que me va a servir y mucho.....


Sip, te viene muy bien, lástima que en la 12AV6 no se pueden puentear los calefactores para que funcione con la salida de 6V de tu transformador.

120Vca * √2 ≈ *179Vcc*, yo probaría con esa tensión *sin* el duplicador.

Ese transformador, seguramente, ya fue parte de un valvular en algún momento de su vida.

*Edit:*
Ese transformador seguramente tiene sus años, tiene el aspecto de haber sido de un Winco o algo similar, antes de conectarlo, no sería mala idea que le des un "Golpe de Horno", unos 40min a unos 100º en el horno de la cocina de tu casa para eliminar cualquier rastro de humedad que pudiera tener.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Imagino que es el mismo tranformador que venía con lo que conseguiste no? Para aprovecharlo todo, quizás se podría rectificar los 6 con un doblador?


> Ese transformador seguramente tiene sus años, tiene el aspecto de haber sido de un Winco o algo similar, antes de conectarlo, no sería mala idea que le des un "Golpe de Horno", unos 40min a unos 100º en el horno de la cocina de tu casa para eliminar cualquier rastro de humedad que pudiera tener.


 amén de que le pegue con el horno, aunque por 40 minutos me va a costar bastante ya que son bastante pesados (es una broma por si algún desprevenido no lo entiende), en trafos viejo con óxido en algunas láminas, se podría pasivar (ácido fosfórico o similar) el óxido previamente a este proceso?


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 4, 2010)

> 120Vca * √2 ≈ 179Vcc, yo probaría con esa tensión sin el duplicador.



la verdad es que tratandose mi proyecto de un pre, con esa tension deberia alcanzar para una modesta ganancia.



> Para aprovecharlo todo, quizás se podría rectificar los 6 con un doblador?



aqui es donde me surge otra duda, ya que no se si los filamentos van a 12.6V de continua o de alterna (o si, en realidad, da lo mismo)

al transformador lo puse en funcionamiento 1 hora alimentando otro pequeño amp que tengo a 120v, no se si sera lo mismo que un "cross de izquierda" de horno, pero pasó satisfactoriamente la prueba


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Nico, da exactamente lo mismo, sea AC (RMS) o DC (algunos puristas prefieren DC). Quizás los 6.3 con doblador sean un poco más, pero lo podes ajustar con una R en serie.
Con respecto a la alta tensión, cuanta más tensión (sin excederse claro) más rango dinámico, pero en esta aplicación es probable que no sea crítico. Sea como sea, también sería interesante que probaras con ambas configuraciones e hicieras pruebas, ya que *puede* ser que entre en un rango más lineal de funcionamiento o no.


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 5, 2010)

> Quizás los 6.3 con doblador sean un poco más, pero lo podes ajustar con una R en serie.



Entonces llego a mi objetivo que es armar esto con un solo transformador. Genial.

Yo creo que si utilizo el mismo rectificador/doblador que para los 120vac deberia funcionar . . . 

tendria que calcular bien esa R porque los 6,3 se van a ir como a 16 o 18 . . .

_hace unos 10 años todos estos conceptos estaban mas que claros para mi; ahora que estoy retomando la electronica estoy de madera!_


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

La prueba es fácil amigo, y sin riesgos, solo tenés que hacer andar el trafo, poner una resistencia que sea equivalente al consumo del filamento (solo tenés que usar la ley de Ohm), y medís 

PD: no importa si sos de madera, desempolvando, vas a llegar a desmaderizarla!


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 6, 2010)

¿Esto funcionará para sacar 12.6 vcc de los 6.3vac?

de ser así ya comienzo a construir todo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2010)

nico delmar dijo:


> ¿Esto funcionará para sacar 12.6 vcc de los 6.3vac?....



*! No ¡* con R4 en serie con el filamento


----------

